

Top Five Career Regrets. - fahimaaz
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/12/the_top_five_career_regrets.html
Top five career regrets on Harvard Business Review
======
kls
I think I have had every one of those at one time or another, it's a pretty
obvious list, but a lot of people get caught up in one form or another over
their career.

